

China: How To Build A 15 Story Hotel in 6 Days - koichi
http://chineseipo.squarespace.com/chinese-ipos-main/2010/11/15/why-china-will-soon-overtake-the-us.html

======
brk
tl;dr: Pre-fabricate the majority of the components offsite, and don't factor
that into the time estimate. Also, pour the foundation ahead of time, and
don't count that either. Then, work crews around the clock to assemble the
pre-fab'd pieces that were staged at the site.

